# Last Mow - Mulch or Bag leaves?



## Mpcatch7 (Sep 10, 2021)

Good morning all! Will be doing my last mow of the season today as it's 55 and drops to highs in the low 40s from here on out. Is it recommended to mulch the leaves or bag them for the last mow? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I bag last mow….. at these temps the micro herd is a little sleepy.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I mulch.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Mulch 'em. I was plowing the leaves with the mower last week, too deep to all go under the mower. If you have to make a second pass, ok then, or raise it slightly. Maybe if you have monstrous oak trees, you don't really need all of those leaves, but it makes great dirt, eventually.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Why not both? The last two weeks I have double cut. First pass mulching. Second pass bagging to clean things up.


----------



## Mpcatch7 (Sep 10, 2021)

Butter said:


> Why not both? The last two weeks I have double cut. First pass mulching. Second pass bagging to clean things up.


This seems to make the most sense. I just didn't know if mulching right before winter would leave too much behind.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

Since I have all kinds of late season yard debris (leaves, conifer cones, small branches) I bag those last couple mows. Normally I mulch.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

it depends how many leaves, if there's a lot go ahead and bag, but I've left all the tiny mulched leaves and it all works itself out during the spring. If you want it to look nicer over the winter maybe just bag it.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Bag but it really depends just how many leaves you have. This past week, all of my yard waste bins were full of leaves, so I mulched instead.
It was OK but it didnt do as well as if I had just bagged it. Part of the problem is that I have a cheap electric mower without a mulching bag. My Ryobi certainly doesnt mulch as well as my old Honda did with the dual blade.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

depending on where you are in Ohio, snow is an issue with leaves and debris, it chokes and dampens out the grass if left.. I usually do all I can to get things off entirely or mulched down very finely. The


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

I mulch


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If there are too many leaves, or you think there will be, bag. I overloaded the lawn with leaves once...overloaded the grass to the point where I couldn't see half of the grass blades. Needless to say, I was out there raking on warm days in January because I couldn't see grass between the leaf pieces.

If there's disease, definitely bag.

Otherwise, you can mulch.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Last mow was Nov. 20 and all the lawn and garden equipment waa put away for the winter last weekend except for garden hoses which will be disconnected and stored inside within the next week.

I always mulch mow. If there is an excess mulched leaf layer on top, I blow the excess off.


----------

